# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  El temporal provoca afecciones en las carreteras y activa la alerta por la posible avenida del Ebro

## sergi1907

La cota de nieve baja este sábado a 400 metros en el Pirineo aragonés.

El intenso temporal de lluvia y nieve de este fin de semana está provocando afecciones en el tráfico y ha encendido la alerta por una posible avenida del Ebro en la provincia de Zaragoza. La nieve caída en las últimas hora ha obligado a cerrar al tráfico los tres pasos fronterizos del puerto de Somport, Portalet y el túnel de Bielsa. Y en el túnel del Somport se puede circular pero con cadenas, según informa la Dirección General de Tráfico (DGT).

En la provincia de Huesca, prácticamente todas las carreteras del Pirineo están afectadas por la nieve. Es obligatorio el uso de cadenas en más de una docena de carreteras, como la N-330 entre Jaca y Somport, los accesos a Formigal y a Benasque.

La DGT y el Departamento de Obras Públicas del Gobierno de Aragón informan de que es necesario el uso de cadenas por nieve en la calzada en la A-136 de Biescas a Formigal; en la A-2606, de Panticosa a Baños de Panticosa; en la A-138, de Plan a la frontera francesa; en la A-139, de Villanova a Llanos del Hospital; en la A-2617, del cruce de Cerler al Ampriu; en la A-2611, de Bielsa a Espierba; en la A-1604, de Boltaña a Lanave --del punto kilométrico 0 al 50--; en la A-2610, del punto kilométrico 0 al 5, de Plan a Gistaín, y en la A-176, de Hecho al límite con la provincia de Navarra. También en la A-1605 del punto kilométrico 45 al 51, de Graus al valle de Arán, y en la A-2609 entre Salinas y Gistaín.

En la provincia de Teruel, también por nieve, es necesario el uso de cadenas o de neumáticos de invierno en la VF-TE-01, a la altura deAlcalá de la Selva, y en la VF-TE-02, a la altura de Puebla de Valverde. Por su parte, en la provincia de Zaragoza también hay que utilizar cadenas en Vera de Moncayo, por la presencia de hielo en la calzada.

La Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (Aemet) anuncia para este sábado en Aragón bajada de la cota de nieve de 1.000 a 400 metros en el norte y de 2.000 a 600 en el sur, con nevadas localmente persistentes en el Pirineo, e intervalos de viento fuerte.

Por su parte, la Dirección General de Interior del Gobierno de Aragón ha activado el Plan Especial de Protección Civil de Emergencias por riesgo de inundación por una posible avenida ordinaria del río Ebro. En concreto, se ha activado la fase de preemergencia del citado plan,según ha informado el Gobierno aragonés en un comunicado.

La activación del plan se produce después de que la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro (CHE) haya avisado de caudales extraordinarios en el tramo alto y medio del río, concretamente en todos los afluentes de la margen izquierda, entre la cabecera y la cuenca del Aragón, además de los del Sistema Ibérico de La Rioja.

El desbordamiento del Ebro a su paso por Frías, en la provincia de Burgos, anega a esta hora numerosas zonas de la localidad, situada a 76 kilómetros de la capital burgalesa, y mantiene atrapadas en sus casas a distintas personas que viven en las zonas más próximas al río.

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/arago...36460_300.html

----------

Jonasino (31-ene-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

> sábado, 31 de enero de 2015
> 
> 
> La crecida del río ha desbordado el cauce y el agua dificulta la circulación por las carreteras del entorno, además de anegar calles y plazas
> 
> Miranda de Ebro ha amanecido con importantes inundaciones. La crecida del río Ebro y su afluente, el Zadorra, como consecuencia de las precipitaciones del viernes y el deshielo ha hecho que el río superara su caudal máximo y se desbordara, originando inundaciones y anegando calles y plazas del casco urbano.
> 
> Ya en la noche del viernes el nivel de agua junto al puente del Ferrocarril era elevado, pero el problema se ha acrecentado durante la mañana. En las primeras horas del sábado el cauce ha superado definitivamente el nivel máximo previsto y el agua ha comenzado a correr libremente por el casco urbano mirandés.
> 
> ...




Fuente: http://www.diariodeburgos.es/noticia.../anega/miranda

----------

sergi1907 (31-ene-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

> La Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro actualiza
> las previsiones de caudales en el tramo alto y
> medio del Ebro en este episodio de avenidas
> extraordinarias
>  En el Ebro los caudales siguen en ascenso: en Miranda se espera un
> máximo caudal para este mediodía de unos 1.200 m3/s; en Logroño, la
> punta se espera de unos 1.900 m3/s al final del día de hoy y en Castejón se
> prevé alcanzar los 2.400 durante la tarde de domingo
>  Se espera que hoy y mañana se registren precipitaciones intermitentes o
> ...


Fuente: CHE

----------


## REEGE

http://elpais.com/elpais/2015/01/31/...394_1422730810

----------

F. Lázaro (13-feb-2015),HUESITO (13-feb-2015),Jonasino (13-feb-2015),sergi1907 (13-feb-2015)

----------

